# Sky HD 2 cables needed??



## slookie (13 Jun 2011)

Ok I'll try explain this as best I can. I have Sky HD in Living Room, and have normal multi room box in the Sunroom (that  I pay extra every month for). I only upgraded from Sky plus before Christmas. Anyway, at the weekend I switched them around and moved the big tv and HD box into the Sunroom, seeing as we will be in here for a few months. Now, in the Sunroom, the installer only put in 1 cable, and I connected this to input 1 at the back of the box. From my understanding,this means that I won't be able to record programmes? It worked fine up until this evening. But just now it comes up, no satellite signal is being received, so cant watch anything?? Should the installer have put in the 2 cables? What do i need to do to rectify this? Any help appreciated.


----------



## p15574 (14 Jun 2011)

You should be able to view and record - with one cable the only restriction would be that you couldn't watch another channel while you're recording. As far as I know - I don't have Sky - technically, if you loop another cable from the "out" connection on your Sky Box to the 2nd "in" one, you would be able to watch a limited no. of other channels while you're recording. The proper solution would indeed be to have two cables, but you can get by in the meantime.

As for why you're not seeing any signal, I would guess that you'll need to do some sort of 'factory reset' or 'search for signal' option to find the new cable.


----------



## Woodie (14 Jun 2011)

In order to use Sky HD properly you need two cables coming directly from the dish to the HD box.  Regular Sky boxes need only one cable.   The installer installed the correct setup in your living room but unless you told him that you need to move the HD box it is doubtful if he doubled his work.   You can run another cable from the dish to the sun room or replace it with shotgun cable (two cables in one) back to the dish.  It seems like you have a dish with at least 4 LNB connectors and you are using 3 (2 for Sky HD and 1 for extra box) so you should have one spare (unless you have a second extra subscription box.
HD boxes may need telling that you have only 1 LNB connection but either way you wont be able to use it properly unless you recable.
Solution
1. Probably the box just needs to be reset - unplug for a bit and then plug in again.  You need to be careful however moving boxes around making sure not the power supply is not damaged that can display the same symptoms.
2. To work properly recording etc Sky HD needs the second cable.
Unless you are competent yourself get in an installer to do the job right.  50 quid max should do it.


----------



## slookie (14 Jun 2011)

Cheers for that...if I got the cable myself, would I be able do it? Any idea what kind of cable it is?


----------



## TheShark (14 Jun 2011)

In the meantime you can set your Sky+ HD box to operate with one cable , however you will be unable to record a programme on another channel other than the one you are watching.
Press Services - Settings Select - 01 Select - Single Feed Mode ON.


----------



## pudds (14 Jun 2011)

*Triax TX 100  is what I think sky use but any sat cable like CT100 etc with reference to 100 in it should do. *


----------



## silvermints (14 Jun 2011)

slookie said:


> Cheers for that...if I got the cable myself, would I be able do it? Any idea what kind of cable it is?


 
You can do it yourself, use proper satellite cable like TX100, you'll also need two F connectors and some waterproof tape for your connection to the LNB.


----------



## Woodie (14 Jun 2011)

You can also use satellite shotgun cable.  Just check on eBay to see what it looks like. It will replace existing cable with two cables through the same drilled holes if that is a problem for you.
Either way adding a second cable or replacing with shotgun, it's pretty easy providing access is also easy.   Don't fall off the ladder.


----------

